# how to do a Sin City/ Selective color effect in Photoshop!



## TheKenTurner (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey guys, last night, I decided to do a Photoshop tutorial on how to do a sin city effect. I think that besides the audio, it turned out really well, and I'm very proud of it. I can do other things in Photoshop if you guys want tutorials. If you have any questions about this tutorial, please post the comment below, and I will make sure to get back to you as soon as possible. 

[video=youtube;GU5paJmK1sY]



[/video]


----------



## Tomeek (Dec 27, 2011)

simple, clean great quality... nice... gj


----------



## TheKenTurner (Dec 27, 2011)

thank you


----------



## z1rick (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the video.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Dec 30, 2011)

No Problem!


----------

